# Acid blend



## u01dtj6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all,


Was just wondering if any of you guys could explain to me how one determines how much acid blend to put into wine?Do you put it in with all wines, and when?


Thanks!


----------



## K&GB (Jul 4, 2009)

u01dtj6,


For grape wines, you don't often need to add any acid. However, with other fruit wines an acid addition is often necessary because different fruits have different levels of acidity. I recommend you get a simple acid test kit and measure the total acidity TA of your juice before adding any acid. Typically, red wines should have around .6 grams per liter and whites .7 g/l. It's also a matter of taste. Remember, if you plan to sweeten your wine, it needs extra acidity to balance the sweetness.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 13, 2009)

The homebrew shop doesn't sell them nearby and I can't seem to find them anywhere in the UK online.


However, the shop did sell seperate bottles of malic, tartic and citric acids. I asked the lady should I buy all three and mix them to make up an acid blend. She told me not to because acid blend consits of other things.


Does anyone recommend me getting these three and mixing them up to made a blend? Also, how long would that keep for and where should that be stored?


Cheers
DJ


----------



## JimCook (Jul 13, 2009)

DJ,


If you are adjusting red or white grapes to make wine, it is recommended to use tartaric acid to make acid adjustments. Depending on the conditions of the grapes due to the things like the growing season, you'll need to adjust your total acidity (TA). 


If you are adjusting the acid in fruit wines, you'll want to pay attention to which kind of fruit you are dealing with and check with verified recipes whether to use an acid blend or to use other acids. Malic acid is the most common acid among fruits, but the amount depends on the fruit type and the degree of ripeness. Jack Keller has some good information about this on the following pages: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/starting.asp&amp; http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/acid.asp


Note that these acids are stored in powder form. With chemicals, it's generally a good idea to treat them like you would wine - keep them out of light and heat. 


- Jim


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 13, 2009)

Jim,


Thank you for your reply.


So you would advise me solely using tartic acid to adjust the acidity of my wines from grapes? Just to clarify.


Dan


----------



## JimCook (Jul 13, 2009)

Dan,


This depends on the acid profile of the grapes. Do you have any information about the malic acid level, for instance, in the grapes you plan on using? Do you know what grapes these are that you are getting from a vineyard? 


Malic acid is tart - this is one of the reasons that some people introduce malolactic bacteria into their wines to help smooth this tartness out (this would otherwise be done over a long period of time, if I recall correctly). So if you use acid blend to increase the TA of your grape must, you will be increasing the malic acid levels. If your grapes are naturally high in malic acid, this may not be desireable. If your grapes are low in malic acid and you want the tartness or want to perform a malolactic fermentation, then it may be more desireable. 


- Jim


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jim,


Thanks for the reply. I haven't used grapes as such yet. I've been using red grape juice from the supermarket. However, in a few months time I will be investing in a fruit press so that I can go out an pick grapes and make it from scratch myself. I will also be getting an acid test kit and acid blend from George (becuase I have yet to find a place where they sell acid blend in the UK!)


Dan


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 15, 2009)

not to hijack this thread...but it is acid related...Jim have you found that on vinifera that any so2 introduction about 3-5 months after fermenation is completed for the sake of protecting the wine has hindered the dropping of malic at all? I have never had to do a mlf on vinifera because the malo always mellowed over time....this year seems a bit longer than normal and i am wondering what is up..any ideas?


----------



## JimCook (Jul 15, 2009)

Dan - There are some excellent books on the subjects of winemaking from fresh fruit that should be of great value to you. While this topic has come up before on this forum, try Warrick's _The Way to Make Wine _and Cox's _From Vines to Wines_.


Al - My first malo is just underway, so I can't speak to that. Appleman is one that I would check with, however. I will say that my use of malolactic bacteria isn't just to drop the malo but also in effort to enhance mouthfeel/flavor elements of the wine. 


- Jim


----------

